# Question about computer cores



## automated hero (Jul 15, 2022)

I'm not an expert, I hope you are :D

I have a dual core processor with a speed of 2.5ghtz

I'm thinking of buying a new laptop with 4 cores but a slightly slower clock speed (2.1).

Do the extra cores compensate? Or is that actually a slower computer?

(i'm specifically talking about an i5 3210m vsues a Ryzen 5 3500u, for reference; I have the former)

Thanks


----------



## d.healey (Jul 15, 2022)

Additional cores can make a huge difference. Also get a CPU that is multi-threaded. I would try and get something with a minimum of 8 cores if you can.


----------



## automated hero (Jul 15, 2022)

d.healey said:


> Additional cores can make a huge difference. Also get a CPU that is multi-threaded. I would try and get something with a minimum of 8 cores if you can.


I guess the more cores the better, but it's what I can afford and I've seen a ryzen 5 for 300 £


----------



## Voider (Jul 15, 2022)

It really depens on what you're mainly working with. If you're doing a lot of music just with sample libraries RAM will be more important since you want to work seamlessly without your computer being re-loading all the time. If you're working a lot with synthesizers and sounddesign plugins / SFX, e.g. stuff that needs a lot of real-time processing, the CPU becomes more important.

More cores have the advantage that the CPU can split multiple tasks across them. But I think 2.1ghtz is a bit slow, I wouldn't start below 3.0 these days. But then again: It depends on what you do and what you need. Maybe 2,1 is enough for your needs and if your budget only allows that, then that might be fine. Otherwise saving up and buying something little better later would be a good investment.


----------



## automated hero (Jul 15, 2022)

I use more synth stuff so cpu. 

What I currently have works, albeit I have to render stuff. That' snot too much of an issue, though not ideal.

I don't know how to search for a processor by speed though. I don't know brands or tech. I'm just looking at refurbished machines on google.


----------



## automated hero (Jul 15, 2022)

How about a Ryzen 5 2500U, it has 4 cores and a clock speed of 3.6 (https://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk/ref...gb-14-inch-windows-1-tr-1922434/version.asp)?

I dont know any of this stuff, it's just immensely confusing to me. I'd also want to know if I can upgrade the RAM


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 15, 2022)

Ryzen 2500U or 3500U isn't enough of an upgrade from your i5-3210M in my opinion. You'd be much better off taking the time to save up some more money, then getting a 5500U or higher. The Ryzen 4000U- and especially 5000U-series CPUs were a huge jump from the earlier models (much faster, even at the same core count and clock speed).


----------



## Voider (Jul 15, 2022)

automated hero said:


> I'd also want to know if I can upgrade the RAM


On desktop computers yes, on notebooks no.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 15, 2022)

automated hero said:


> I don't know brands or tech.


Time to hit YouTube and search for Linus Tech Tips.

There are only two brands in the CPU world that you need to be interested in (unless you're an Apple user). Intel and AMD. Which brand you go for does not matter (although don't say that publicly).

Wikipedia has comparison tables of CPUs so you can find out the details.





List of AMD Ryzen processors - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












List of Intel processors - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





The two most basic stats you should be comparing (which you already are) are cores and clock speed. The next important factor is generation. Like for like a newer CPU will generally perform better than an older CPU.

If you do anything graphics heavy (gaming, video editing, etc.) You may also want to get a system with a dedicated graphics card (GPU).

Unless you really need the system to be a laptop, a desktop will be cheaper and easier to upgrade - most laptops can upgrade the ram and disks. A desktop can upgrade every component.


----------



## automated hero (Jul 15, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Ryzen 2500U or 3500U isn't enough of an upgrade from your i5-3210M in my opinion. You'd be much better off taking the time to save up some more money, then getting a 5500U or higher. The Ryzen 4000U- and especially 5000U-series CPUs were a huge jump from the earlier models (much faster, even at the same core count and clock speed).


What would you recommend at a minimum? I'm exhausted looking at all this stuff! I've got numbers buyzzing around my brain and not the Kraftwerk kind!

Obviously there's no point spending money for it's own sake. But my concern, as I've posted before I think, is that this machien, which I like and have used reliably for many years, is on its last legs (this current heatwave, with more to come, doesn't really help either).


----------



## automated hero (Jul 15, 2022)

Voider said:


> On desktop computers yes, on notebooks no.


I'm talking laptops


----------



## JimDiGritz (Jul 15, 2022)

My old i5-4690K is coming up for 7 years old and whilst I've upgraded to 32Gb RAM it's starting to show it's age with CPU heavy plugins...

Since buying this, I've been putting £20/month aside for a new PC and will soon be able to justify/afford a 12th Gen 16 Core i9 with 128Gb DDR5

Something like this: https://www.box.co.uk/create-your-o...72824,3225904,2892981,2003575,1931338,3836501

My point is, unless you are unable to work with your current setup I'd always suggest saving towards something that will future proof you for another 5-8 years...


----------



## GtrString (Jul 15, 2022)

What @d.healey said..


----------



## JimDiGritz (Jul 15, 2022)

Voider said:


> On desktop computers yes, on notebooks no.


You can absolutely upgrade laptop RAM (well 99% of the time) - you will need to identify the RAM modules/DIMMs and also look up the max supported RAM of the motherboard...









Crucial Laptop Ram & Memory for Computers


Crucial Laptop RAM is one of the easiest and most affordable ways to improve your system's performance. Check Compatibility, Buy Online + FREE US Delivery.




uk.crucial.com




+

Some vendors (like the above) will scan your laptop and suggest a RAM upgrade...


----------



## automated hero (Jul 15, 2022)

Ok, so the best I can find, right now, is this: https://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk/ref...inch-windows-1-a1-4j6g9ea/version.asp#!#specs

It has the 5500 processor and can be upgraded, if i'm reading crucial correctly, to 32gb which I daresay will be more than enough for me.

Obviously I don't have to spend money right now. But this is the best I can find for the momment otherwise it's wait and see. My real concern is whether what I have, which is doing the job (don't misunderstand me, I can get plenty done right now and have done so), is going to expire soon. If the heat levels are any indication it's showing it's age. It was made in 2012, I bought it refurbished in 2014


----------



## JimDiGritz (Jul 15, 2022)

automated hero said:


> Ok, so the best I can find, right now, is this: https://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk/ref...inch-windows-1-a1-4j6g9ea/version.asp#!#specs
> 
> It has the 5500 processor and can be upgraded, if i'm reading crucial correctly, to 32gb which I daresay will be more than enough for me.
> 
> Obviously I don't have to spend money right now. But this is the best I can find for the momment otherwise it's wait and see. My real concern is whether what I have, which is doing the job (don't misunderstand me, I can get plenty done right now and have done so), is going to expire soon. If the heat levels are any indication it's showing it's age. It was made in 2012, I bought it refurbished in 2014


I'll let more PC experts weigh in on that laptop model however regardless, if you are trying to ensure that your laptop hangs on as long as possible you should definitely consider cleaning your laptop to ensure that the heat build-up is minimized.

Perhaps take a look at this:








How to Clean the Dust Out of Your Laptop


If you’ve had your laptop for a year or two, it may be full of dust. Dust clogs fans, vents, and heat sinks, preventing your PC from cooling down properly. You can remove a good amount of this dust, even if you can’t open your laptop.




www.howtogeek.com


----------



## automated hero (Jul 15, 2022)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Voider (Jul 15, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> You can absolutely upgrade laptop RAM (well 99% of the time) - you will need to identify the RAM modules/DIMMs and also look up the max supported RAM of the motherboard...


In theory yes but I don't find it really practical. Beyond that it's tedious to find RAM components that fit into the laptop and really work well with its other components, one can easily lose warranty as soon as the laptop is being opened and modified. And then usually a laptop's components are equal in their power, so you don't want to upgrade an overall too-weak laptop with additional RAM only to realize that you can't really benefit from it because other components now become the bottleneck.

So for someone who's absolutely not into computers my answer was no in the easy and short version, and for anyone else who really wants to invest into a solid foundation, I'd still suggest a desktop computer if constantly upgrading along technical improvements is the goal.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 15, 2022)

automated hero said:


> If the heat levels are any indication it's showing it's age. It was made in 2012, I bought it refurbished in 2014


The upper temperature limits of CPUs haven't really changed much in the last 10 years. So if heat is your concern then follow @JimDiGritz advice and make sure the internals are clean. It might also be a good idea to renew the thermal paste on the CPU (possible GPU also) if you feel comfortable doing that. If you have a mechanical HDD consider swapping it for an SSD. There might also be some BIOS settings you can tweak that will improve the thermals.


----------



## Technostica (Jul 15, 2022)

How about this at £500 new?






Costco







www.costco.co.uk


----------



## automated hero (Jul 15, 2022)

d.healey said:


> The upper temperature limits of CPUs haven't really changed much in the last 10 years. So if heat is your concern then follow @JimDiGritz advice and make sure the internals are clean. It might also be a good idea to renew the thermal paste on the CPU (possible GPU also) if you feel comfortable doing that. If you have a mechanical HDD consider swapping it for an SSD. There might also be some BIOS settings you can tweak that will improve the thermals.


That is good advice, thanks.
Unfortunately I'm not able to open up this machine and I don't fancy trying. I watched a YT clip of someone doing it on this model and they had to open up and disconnect everything just to get to the fan. 

I don't know about replacing the paste. I'd have to get someone to do that. It might be worth it, but I am minded to get a new machine really. I don't know how much longer it will last with a new set of paste, let alone what condition the existing paste is in. 

I do have a can of compressed air which i use. Never seems to blow out much dust, so either it's really good or really bad condition :D

Oh well. We soldier on, thanks


----------



## automated hero (Jul 15, 2022)

Technostica said:


> How about this at £500 new?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad, but I don't think I can stretch to £500


----------



## Technostica (Jul 15, 2022)

If on a budget, try buying an Amazon return.
Easy to return if it has issues or you don’t like it.
Something like this and click on New and Used and chose the Amazon Warehouse one at £379.
The condition is often better than the description.
Worth a go if on a tight budget.
Check for maximum RAM supported etc.

The link is broken, so search for this
ASUS Vivobook OLED 15 M513UA​


----------



## JimDiGritz (Jul 15, 2022)

£590.00








core i7 lenovo GAMING LAPTOP 2TB SSD 16GB DDR4 Touchscreen | eBay


16GB DDR4 RAM. and much more. HDMI port. Ram reader. Lots of usb ports. Backlit keyboard.



www.ebay.co.uk





£365 - already upgraded to 12Gb RAM...








Asus 12gb Ram Gaming Laptop | eBay


1x 3.5mm Combo Audio Jack. Built-in speaker. Audio by ICEpower®. Micro SD card reader. 1x HDMI 1.4. 2x USB 2.0 Type-A.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Technostica (Jul 15, 2022)

The link is broken, so search for this on Amazon UK:
ASUS Vivobook OLED 15 M513UA


----------



## EanS (Jul 15, 2022)

I skipped reading but on laptopts I think Dell (hopefully Alienware) are a very good option. I got a 16 ram one with a simple Nvidia GTX and well, screen sucks eggs, but Dells in terms of Laptops are usually always a good hit. Asus are hit and miss, you need to read the specs and reviews. HP not so much love. 

Issue with laptops is that your CPU may seem good, but they decide to cut costs on a lower speed ram., or maybe the motherboard isn't that great, that's why a desktop is recommended, you go on budget and then can expand. Messing with assembling desk computers today isn't complex, but I understand why a Laptop also. And if it's a laptop, what screen size? Will you be able to see more than one synth plugin on screen with detail? That's relevant, my Dell has a crappy screen but I already knew and have an external monitor.

Depending on your location and budget, I'll ask you still to give it a go on a desktop configurator online.

Please waste some of your time on this video, you'll have answers to your questions, in description are links for configurators (USA and Europe) and etc... 



Single core power is more relevant than quantities of cores in Audio.

Also, consider that a good dedicated interface eases up a lot of your CPU work too. I have a quad core i7 from - 4th gen (my desktop, laptop is for backup), but use a RME Babyface Pro.

*Also look at this guide from Presonus, I'm not a fanboi, I just remember where they are to get the link 😂









Optimizing Your Computer for Audio - Windows 10


Why would I need to optimize Windows 10? If your computer's audio has: Pops Clicks Audio Dropouts Distorted Audio Noise High CPU usage PC Optimization Guide for Windows 10 Welcome to the Window...




support.presonus.com





It has a lot of stuff to check, just don't mess the Bios if you're concerned.


----------



## automated hero (Jul 15, 2022)

I will consider all this stuff, thanks.


----------



## automated hero (Jul 16, 2022)

Technostica said:


> The link is broken, so search for this on Amazon UK:
> ASUS Vivobook OLED 15 M513UA


Ok, so thanks for that. 

It lists a processor speed of 2.1ghtz. In light of watching that above clip about buying a music computer, is that going to be enough? Even with 6 core?

Also, again after watching that clip, will integrated graphics be enough? I wouldn't have thought it a problem, but this machine i'm using has a dedicated grapchis card (radeon 7500 series, probably nothing by today's standards). It's only an issue for the vst and daw interfaces I guess.

That link is quite promising though.


----------



## Technostica (Jul 16, 2022)

automated hero said:


> Ok, so thanks for that.
> 
> It lists a processor speed of 2.1ghtz. In light of watching that above clip about buying a music computer, is that going to be enough? Even with 6 core?
> 
> ...


2.1GHz is the base speed and it boosts up to 4GHz.
It's best to read reviews where they test the actual model and how well it can sustain performance. 
That can vary a lot depending on the cooling solution and how aggressive the BIOS settings are in terms of maximum temperatures and fan noise. 
So the same CPU can offer very different sustained performance in different laptops. 

Here's an overview of the CPU and this site is my favourite in terms of detailed reviews:



https://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Ryzen-5-5500U-Processor-Benchmarks-and-Specs.510988.0.html



I wouldn't worry about using integrated graphics and especially with an AMD chip as they fairly powerful.


----------



## automated hero (Jul 16, 2022)

Technostica said:


> 2.1GHz is the base speed and it boosts up to 4GHz.
> It's best to read reviews where they test the actual model and how well it can sustain performance.
> That can vary a lot depending on the cooling solution and how aggressive the BIOS settings are in terms of maximum temperatures and fan noise.
> So the same CPU can offer very different sustained performance in different laptops.
> ...


I notice that listing is 'used, acceptable', but I can't find any more regarding what that means and whether it includes any warranty. The reviews seem mostly positive, but is it covered by Amazon in anway, or caveat emptor?


----------



## Technostica (Jul 16, 2022)

Here's a detailed review of that model but with a different CPU and RAM combination. 
It gives a good idea about the machine overall. 



https://www.notebookcheck.net/Asus-VivoBook-15-OLED-Review-Quiet-Office-Notebook-With-Strong-Screen.616291.0.html



If you click on Details it says:

"Large scratches on the top of the item (> 1 in.). Small scratches on the sides of the item (up to 1/2 in.). Small scratches on the back of the item (up to 1/2 in.). Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage." 

Amazon warehouse descriptions are notoriously random, but from past experience this one is worth a punt. 
I have heard that they offer a one year warranty with warehouse goods but check with them. 
The refurbished laptop you linked earlier only had a three month warranty if I recall correctly, so I figured the warehouse was worth a punt.


----------



## automated hero (Jul 16, 2022)

Technostica said:


> Here's a detailed review of that model but with a different CPU and RAM combination.
> It gives a good idea about the machine overall.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I am considering it. I assume it's the only one on sale in stock so if it's gone...too bad for me :D

What is your experience of such deals?


----------



## Technostica (Jul 16, 2022)

automated hero said:


> What is your experience of such deals?


I wouldn't let the description put me off buying it.


----------



## LA68 (Jul 16, 2022)

Voider said:


> In theory yes but I don't find it really practical. Beyond that it's tedious to find RAM components that fit into the laptop and really work well with its other components, one can easily lose warranty as soon as the laptop is being opened and modified. And then usually a laptop's components are equal in their power, so you don't want to upgrade an overall too-weak laptop with additional RAM only to realize that you can't really benefit from it because other components now become the bottleneck.
> 
> So for someone who's absolutely not into computers my answer was no in the easy and short version, and for anyone else who really wants to invest into a solid foundation, I'd still suggest a desktop computer if constantly upgrading along technical improvements is the goal.


It's kinda annoying to look up specs, but I feel like in practice this is actually a very easy thing to do and you're unlikely to run into trouble. That's not really the problem with laptops these days IMO.

The problem is rather that there's more and more models these days that don't simply allow you to do that, so you gotta pick the right one from the start.


----------



## automated hero (Jul 16, 2022)

The amazon one has sold, though not to me. Perhaps another time. There was a currys model I was looking at: https://www.currys.co.uk/products/h...intel-core-i5-256-gb-ssd-silver-10222231.html


----------

